
The New Nationalism - EGreg
http://magarshak.com/blog/?p=250
======
AnimalMuppet
I think that it's all over the place. It's Britain, sure, but it's also the US
with Trump. It's Russia with Putin. It's even China.

Why is the world moving this direction? I think that it's because
globalization hasn't delivered a better life to people. (Or at least, hasn't
delivered enough of a better life to enough people for them to consider it to
be a net win for them.)

~~~
gozur88
This has less to do with globalization than the British irritation at the loss
of sovereignty. What does it mean to live in a democracy when your vote can be
overridden by bureaucrats in another country?

------
NetTechM
Quick game, do a shot every time he says "nationalism" in this article but
doesn't actually have a point.

